# noise ordanance.



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SO I was driving along 127 (buisnesses not residental) at about 6 last night and got hit with a noise ordance violation.
GRRRRR, I didn't even have it up as loud as I usaully listen to it and I have buddies that see cops and turn it up to see if they say anything to them, and I know alot of you all would blow me away, hell even the ones that are going for SQ could probably beat me in SPL as well.

It was a female cop and she said that most get dismessed but the fact that I have to go to court to even see really irks me. What really sucks is the ticket is like 15 bucks but court costs are 100+. I'll probably remove it before court and say that I got rid of it all, they can check if they want (leave the wires, they are hidden really well anyways, and afterwards put it back in of course) I understand if I was in a residental zone at 1am and was doing it but whatever...I tried the whole, "I thought it was at night like after 8 or 9" and she had to have heard it before cuz she was right on with her responce.

ticket reads "the stero was so loud this officer could hear it a lane over and 3 cars back."


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds to me like you need to turn it down.

the law in Oklahoma is 50 ft while stopped. if there's no traffic, you can hear someone talking on a phone 50 ft away so the ordinance is a bit overblown.. but that's the law... if you break it, be prepared to pay the fine.

If the ticket is only $15, then pay it and be done. in OK, if you just paid the ticket before the court date, you didn't have to pay court costs as well and just paid a small fee for filing... don't know if that works in your state, but it's cheaper than goign to court, being found guilty, and paying the fine.


and don't bother pulling your stereo out... the stereo was in the car THEN. You broke the law THEN. It doesn't matter what you do now, except pay the fine for breaking the law.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> sounds to me like you need to turn it down.
> 
> the law in Oklahoma is 50 ft while stopped. if there's no traffic, you can hear someone talking on a phone 50 ft away so the ordinance is a bit overblown.. but that's the law... if you break it, be prepared to pay the fine.
> 
> ...


I have to pay court cost no matter what. HOWEVER I'm hope that by taking it out and going to court I can say, "its gone, you can check so you don't have to worry about it"

however if I get pulled over again it may be a bigger problem next time. i'm not sure how far it is in KY, however 3 cars back cannot be near 50 feet, so I may try it. If I could just pay 15 and be done, I would do that today, but paying 15 then 120 for court is stupid. Me and a buddy looked it up, if the court costs went to paying for the courts, the judges, road repairs ect, I would have no problem, but parts of it go to rain forrest research and other things that should be tax deductiable, which pisses me off.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i've gotton one of those before, cop let me off though


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

my brother got a ticket for this not too long ago it was 12am and he was headed to his babys mamas house.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> however 3 cars back cannot be near 50 feet, so I may try it.



Think about that for a second..

the average car is 12ft long or so.
stick about 6ft (which is VERY short) between cars at an intersection, let alone while driving... you have 18 ft per car.. 3 cars is 54 ft right there............


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Think about that for a second..
> 
> the average car is 12ft long or so.
> stick about 6ft (which is VERY short) between cars at an intersection, let alone while driving... you have 18 ft per car.. 3 cars is 54 ft right there............


we were stopped, so the 6 feet may have been a bit short there. I plan on talking to the judge to see what he sais. The cop said that most were dismissed, i'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

regardless, the stereo was too loud. Sound deaden your car so no sound escapes and you wont have this problem. I was standing right next to a car that metered 140 dB and the only thing you could hear from the car was a SLIGHT "thump" on the heaviest bass notes. The car had about 150 ft^2 of deadening.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> regardless, the stereo was too loud. Sound deaden your car so no sound escapes and you wont have this problem. I was standing right next to a car that metered 140 dB and the only thing you could hear from the car was a SLIGHT "thump" on the heaviest bass notes. The car had about 150 ft^2 of deadening.




Better yet.. TURN IT DOWN!! -- especially while you're stopped at an intersection. It's one thing to cruise around with it turned up, but it's another thing to sit at a light and piss off EVERYone around you. It's a simple matter of respect for others at that point.


Plus, if you're driving around with it that loud more than a few minutes at a time, you're damaging your hearing.

here's a quick rule of thumb I got years ago at a high end audio convention...

put your fingers up right next to one one ear and rub them together. If you can't hear that over the music, then the stereo is loud enough it will damage your hearing.
you may think that's not that loud, but it equates to about 100dB or so because it's so close to your ear.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Better yet.. TURN IT DOWN!! -- especially while you're stopped at an intersection. It's one thing to cruise around with it turned up, but it's another thing to sit at a light and piss off EVERYone around you. It's a simple matter of respect for others at that point.


I was in the process of, I was reaching down to hit the mute button (doesn't really mute, just cuts off 2/3 of the music) and when I looked back in my mirror there she was.GRRR

and sound deadening is comming soon, first off I gotta get money back up after buying my Header and Exhaust.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

on ebay you can get 100sq feet of it for 125 shipped


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> on ebay you can get 100sq feet of it for 125 shipped


I know I've looked, 125 is a nice bit to fork out though, I'm saving up for it. But as I said, header and exhaust come first...brakes should but they are 2nd, then sound deadner.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, i am selling my some time but i figured this will be a good selling point and the rattles are pissing me off some much! so im just going for it, after that nothing else will be done to my car *jinx* unless something bad happens to it :thumbdwn:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

One time a buddy of mine got stopped at a major intersection, during Rush-Hour traffic, by a bicycle cop. This guy comes rolling up from out of nowhere and hands us a ticket. I was like, "WTF just happed!" friend goes, "we're getting a ticket!" I was like, "What? what for speeding?, reckless driving?... no the damn stereo is too loud.  

It was the funniest thing. The light turned green and the cop just rode off into the sunset on his mountain bike. We drove off too... bumping away. Hehe, what’s he gunna do pedal after us?  



Hey, for $15 I'd say just pay it and be done. It's not like its gunna affect your insurance or something. It’s a small price to pay, could have been a lot more $$$.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Better yet.. TURN IT DOWN!! -- especially while you're stopped at an intersection. It's one thing to cruise around with it turned up, but it's another thing to sit at a light and piss off EVERYone around you. It's a simple matter of respect for others at that point.
> 
> 
> Plus, if you're driving around with it that loud more than a few minutes at a time, you're damaging your hearing.
> ...


I agree with the turning it down when stopped at an intersection. I hate having some :dumbass: pull up with the stereo blaring so loud that I have to yell to talk to my passenger. You start to get damage to you ear at 115dbs, but vitamin E (that or A) is used by the body to repair that damage.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> Hey, for $15 I'd say just pay it and be done. It's not like its gunna affect your insurance or something. It’s a small price to pay, could have been a lot more $$$.


I'll have to pay the 100+ court costs as well, so if it was just 15 and be done, I'd be happy.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I know I've looked, 125 is a nice bit to fork out though, I'm saving up for it. But as I said, header and exhaust come first...brakes should but they are 2nd, then sound deadner.




Hmmmm.. you can't pay $125 because you have to buy headers and exhaust first? How much was that ticket you just got?

You have things in the wrong order mang. dynamat first, THEN headers and exhaust. otherwise you're going to be forking out $115 every time you drive by a cop with the stereo on.












> You start to get damage to you ear at 115dbs, but vitamin E (that or A) is used by the body to repair that damage.


WRONG!!! Hearing damage is irrepairable! You can go for short times with loud noises and get away with it before permanent damage ocurs. read the OSHA guidelines on noise levels in the workplace for more information on it... but once the damage is done, it's done. I have lots of friends who are racers, work in construction near an air nailer, etc etc etc that all have permanent tinnitus (ringing in the ears) because of being around loud noises all day.
It will NEVER go away, and you can NEVER get that hearing back.

Your body doesn't regenerate like a tapeworm. just be smart and turn it down.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Hmmmm.. you can't pay $125 because you have to buy headers and exhaust first? How much was that ticket you just got?
> 
> You have things in the wrong order mang. dynamat first, THEN headers and exhaust. otherwise you're going to be forking out $115 every time you drive by a cop with the stereo on.
> 
> ...



I already have the header, I got it used and cheap so I bought it. The exhaust was on a GB, so I couldn't pass it up, so I had to save up to get it. Back to zero. I'll just turn it down for the moment, and before I get to a stop, not after. I may drop down to just 1 12 instead of 2 until then as well.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> WRONG!!! Hearing damage is irrepairable! You can go for short times with loud noises and get away with it before permanent damage ocurs. read the OSHA guidelines on noise levels in the workplace for more information on it... but once the damage is done, it's done. I have lots of friends who are racers, work in construction near an air nailer, etc etc etc that all have permanent tinnitus (ringing in the ears) because of being around loud noises all day.
> It will NEVER go away, and you can NEVER get that hearing back.
> 
> Your body doesn't regenerate like a tapeworm. just be smart and turn it down.


Short term exposure to loud noises (up to 120db) is repairable by the body. And the body does know how to regenerate/heal itself.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Short term exposure to loud noises (up to 120db) is repairable by the body. And the body does know how to regenerate/heal itself.



VERY short term, yes. cruising around all night friday and sat night with the stereo cranked is considered long-term.

OSHA mandates a maximum of 15 min per day exposure at 115dB. At that point, 20% of subjects tested have significant hearing loss over their lifetime. 


So sure, the body can repair some minor damage. But it does NOT regenerate in a strict sense of the word. If so, there would be no such thing as an amputee. Whenevr you cut yourself, the body will _heal_ but it does not regenerate.. It leaves scar tissue behind. the same goes for your ears- as the body tries to repair the damage your eardrums become scarred and some of your nerves never work again.

So now think about someone cruising around bumping their 140dB system all night long.. Ouch Look at how many musicians (not just rock bands either) wear earplugs when rehearsing and performing.. those people are subjected to much less on a daily basis and more only for a very short time each night- yet they have permanent hearing loss...

don't be stupid is my only point. if you want to crank it up, have fun.. but remember what happens long term.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Look at how many musicians (not just rock bands either) wear earplugs when rehearsing and performing.. those people are subjected to much less on a daily basis and more only for a very short time each night- yet they have permanent hearing loss...



true. i was in a band for 6 years (i'm a bassist). i can't recall a practice session / show that i didnt have earplugs in. at that point, all they do is filter out a lot of the ambient noise, and you hear *mostly* the sound coming from that amp 3 feet behind you.
even with wearing earplugs on a regular basis, i've lost ~ 10-13% of my hearing (according to a test my doctor did)


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> Short term exposure to loud noises (up to 120db) is repairable by the body. And the body does know how to regenerate/heal itself.


Thats because a short term blast of sound will knock the cillia inside the inner ear flat (perceived as ringing). Hearing begins coming back as these little hairs stand up again, but they are generally weakened. With enough time (not that long, depending on level of spl) the hairs are permanently flattened, or worse, broken off. Contrary to what you may have read, there is no set level when hearing damage begins to occur. The louder it is, the less time it takes to accomplish and of course, everyone is different. The body can heal somethings, but other things it can't (brain tissue, or large pieces of organs like the inner ear). I understand you may like loud music (I sure do), but realize that the notions you have about hearing damage are not right. Do not think your ears are safe because you only have it up to 118 db.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Jasper said:


> true. i was in a band for 6 years (i'm a bassist). i can't recall a practice session / show that i didnt have earplugs in. at that point, all they do is filter out a lot of the ambient noise, and you hear *mostly* the sound coming from that amp 3 feet behind you.
> even with wearing earplugs on a regular basis, i've lost ~ 10-13% of my hearing (according to a test my doctor did)


Yeah I was in a band for a coupple of years (gutair) and I didn't wear earplugs at first...however at pratices I started to but I didn't at shows, mainly because with the other gtr and bass on the other side I could only hear me, and the snare was too silent because of how loud we were. I've probably lost close to that as well, also because I've been to about 200-250 shows, plus praticing 2-3 times a week for those 2 years, and playing shows every other weekend (sometimes more, 2 weeks staight for tour) but yeah, I have earplugs now.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, someone missed what I originally posted. Ear damage starts at about 115db. Minor ear damage is repaired by the body with the help of vitamin E. I never supported having the stereo turned up for long periods of time. I even said turn it down at traffic lights because I don't like have to yell to be heard by my passenger. As far as the body and regeneration goes, yes when you get a cut scar tissue forms in the healing process, but your body does regenerate (To replace by formation of new tissue) cells on a daily basis (ie. skin).


----------

